# 2015 Chevy Cruze diagnostic codes



## oscartiff (Jul 17, 2018)

My 2015 chevy cruze through a P069e and a p0231 codes three nights ago. Took to local service center but engine light decided to turn off on its own the day of appointment. No signs or issues when engine light came on, but have been told by onstar that it has something to do with fuel pump?? Chevy could not get it to repeat and at this time gave me an estimate on possible being the fuel pump? I am totally blow by all the issues that i have had since 3/18/18 until now. I have had the car the entire time at 6 miles when i bought it and never had a problem one until that pvc thing happenend, water pump went out and now supposedly the fuel pump what the heck, what can i do?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

oscartiff said:


> My 2015 chevy cruze through a P069e and a p0231 codes three nights ago. Took to local service center but engine light decided to turn off on its own the day of appointment. No signs or issues when engine light came on, but have been told by onstar that it has something to do with fuel pump?? Chevy could not get it to repeat and at this time gave me an estimate on possible being the fuel pump? I am totally blow by all the issues that i have had since 3/18/18 until now. I have had the car the entire time at 6 miles when i bought it and never had a problem one until that pvc thing happenend, water pump went out and now supposedly the fuel pump what the heck, what can i do?


Welcome Aboard!

Causes for this code may include: 

Faulty fuel pump controller 
PCM Open fuel pump control module voltage supply circuit 
Bad or tripped fuel pump voltage shutoff (inertia) switch 
PCM failure 
PCM programming error

Read more at: P069E Fuel Pump Control Module Requested MIL Illumination

Potential causes of a P0231 code include: 

Bad FP (fuel pump) relay 
Harness chafing causing open in fuel pump supply circuit 
Loose/damaged connectors 
Open in feedback circuit 
Fuel pump fuse blown due to short to ground 

NOTE: If no drivability complaints are present and P0231 code is stored, suspect open in feedback circuit between splice and PCM

Read more at: P0231 Fuel Pump Secondary (Feedback) Circuit Low Voltage


----------

